# Making the switch



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey, right now I have a Bowtech assassin which I love! But with my brother with a sick Invasion looking at other bows I have realized there are other great bows out there. What would ya'll recommend? I'm pretty much interested in anything except the "M" word bows. I have owned PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech and as sad as it is.... a Barrnett Vortex. I was really looking at Obsession and elite. Anybody got one and would like to shed some light on how awesome they are? Thanks, Drake


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

All are excellent. I wish I could have bought from everyone. Currently I have a 2012 matrix and love it. I have shot just about everything else from bowtec, bear, pse, hoyt, elite, Mathews, etc. 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have right not a PSE X Force an Alpine Fireball which is my main bow which is awesome and I love it, and then I have ordered a Elite Pure which will be in next week there really comfortable and feel great in your hands well at least to mean they do like most will say you have to just shoot them all and see what you like.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as far as smooth drawing & overall just a smooth shooting bow. I personally really like the Elites. you wont find a smoother drawing bow out there. for speed I like the Bear Motive 6 and the Monsters, but as u said you dont want a 'm' word bow lol!
the new bowtech Experience is nice but I wasnt all that impressed with it. 
I have an Elite Pure on order. It's 36" ata 7" bh 4.1# and has an ibo of 330fps. silky smooth & is super comfortable as all the Elite bows feel. if I didnt get it I would be buying an Elite Answer, it's 33.5" ata 7" BH 4.1# 330fps, you can also get speed mods for it which will give you an extra 10fps but it is not worth it since the draw cycle w/the speed mods isnt as nice, it has the feel of a speed bow.
now they also have the Pulse which I also like alot. it has the same cams as the Pure, it's 34" ata 4.2 or 4.3# 6" BH with an ibo of 342fps. then they have the Hunter which is 31 3/4" ata 7 3/4" bh 4.3# and an ibo of 326fps.

out of all of them my favorites are the Pure & the Answer. my dad shot the Answer and is going to buy one here in the next few months after he gets my mom a bow.
any of their bows are super smooth, it all depends on what kind of bow you want, a short, long, fast, inbetween, but every Elite is super smooth.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I have right not a PSE X Force an Alpine Fireball which is my main bow which is awesome and I love it, and then I have ordered a Elite Pure which will be in next week there really comfortable and feel great in your hands well at least to mean they do like most will say you have to just shoot them all and see what you like.


ya to me the Elites just feel natural/2nd nature to me. the grip to me is the best out there, best draw & super solid backwall. and you can hold them back forever. and of course the snow camo looks beautiful as does all their colors inlcuding Max-1


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya to me the Elites just feel natural/2nd nature to me. the grip to me is the best out there, best draw & super solid backwall. and you can hold them back forever. and of course the snow camo looks beautiful as does all their colors inlcuding Max-1


I agree with everything ignition kid said in bot his post the pure and the answer are by far the best two I looked at but I went with the pure because it was the one I actually got to shoot and not just hold. The shop I went to only had the answer in left handed and there order hadn't come in yet so I shot the pure and went with it. I got to shoot the answer after the came in to the shop and I still liked the pure to me it just fit better and the longer Axle to axle on the pure just fit me... I would suggest checking all the elites out and I know you said no M named bows and im not the biggest Mathews fan out there either but the bows they have out this year are looking good...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep same here, all the Elites are top of the line if you are looking for something smooth. if you want speed but still smooth the Pulse is nice, but Elite isn't about fast bows, their goal is shootability and they have definitely proven that statement.

and yes the new Creed & Chill along with the ZXT are all nice bows. the new Bears are nice and don't feel like a cheap bow which to me is how they used to feel. now they're back up top with the rest of the big brands.
if you want something light get a Hoyt carbon element, or a Heli-M.

but overall, I like smooth bows, yes I want one speed bow but only to shoot extremely heavy arrows through it (Mathews MR5 80# with some axis fmj dangerous game arrows one day) but I'd rather a smooth bow that can drive tacs because any bow out there nowdays will do more than enough to put down any animal in north america, and that can be at 50 to 60#.
but my favorites are the Elites. I thought Mathews were smooth but I will truly say that if I had shot an Elite before a Mathews (my Z7) I would probably not have but maybe one Mathews in my arsenal and the rest be Elites.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> I agree with everything ignition kid said in bot his post the pure and the answer are by far the best two I looked at but I went with the pure because it was the one I actually got to shoot and not just hold. The shop I went to only had the answer in left handed and there order hadn't come in yet so I shot the pure and went with it. I got to shoot the answer after the came in to the shop and I still liked the pure to me it just fit better and the longer Axle to axle on the pure just fit me... I would suggest checking all the elites out and I know you said no M named bows and im not the biggest Mathews fan out there either but the bows they have out this year are looking good...


----------



## AFhunter11 (Oct 3, 2011)

i was really blown away by obsession. i took my strother wrath in to get it setup and the dealer had some obsessions. i had never heard of them so he let me shoot his sniper lt. i liked it so much i scooped up a used knightmare here on AT and i havent looked back. the draw, valley, backwall, letoff, quietness, speed, and "dead in the hand" feeling are all unreal, better than any bow that i have shot, but that is just my opinion. i am a firm believer that there is no one perfect bow, its mostly personal preference. with that said, at least go shoot an obsession, even if you have to drive a ways. even if you don't go for one, i promise it will be worth your time. their customer service is also awesome. 

just for kicks, im getting 330 with my 3D arrows and 290 with my hunting arrows at 29" and 62 lbs


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 28, 2013)

Shoot all of the bows you're considering, I know Obsession has several dealers in Indiana and a couple right on the border in surrounding states as well


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Shoot the Spyder series. Some of the best bows Hoyt's released. You really can't make a bad choice these days as long as you shoot what fits.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, any bow is good. it seems most of us now are going back to smooth bows, well mostly. I've always had at least one smooth shooting bow lol!


archerykid13 said:


> Shoot the Spyder series. Some of the best bows Hoyt's released. You really can't make a bad choice these days as long as you shoot what fits.


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

Before my assassin I owned a '09 bowtech captain. regarded as one of the most dead in hand bows ever made. when my brother went to shoot obsession bows I would have shot one but the draw length's were too long for me. But when he shot the knightmare his first reaction was. "wow...that's as dead if not more than your captain" I am planning on going again and calling so that they can set one up for me. and another local dealer has bowtech, mathew's, pse, hoyt, diamond, and elite. I will have to go in there more considering I've never shot a mathews, and my brother said the chill was awesome. And really the only hoyt bows I've shot were the trykon sport. Ill definatly check them all out. but what is the shortest ATA length in the obsession and elite bows?


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually, I didn't say that. The knightmare wasn't as dead because the string stop wasn't set up correctly. Also, the chill was nothing special. I would never take any mathews over an obsession or Elite.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Dhostetler339 said:


> Before my assassin I owned a '09 bowtech captain. regarded as one of the most dead in hand bows ever made. when my brother went to shoot obsession bows I would have shot one but the draw length's were too long for me. But when he shot the knightmare his first reaction was. "wow...that's as dead if not more than your captain" I am planning on going again and calling so that they can set one up for me. and another local dealer has bowtech, mathew's, pse, hoyt, diamond, and elite. I will have to go in there more considering I've never shot a mathews, and my brother said the chill was awesome. And really the only hoyt bows I've shot were the trykon sport. Ill definatly check them all out. but what is the shortest ATA length in the obsession and elite bows?


I'm wanting to say the Hunter is the shortest Axle to Axle they have out its 31 1/2" ATA Brace:7 3/4" and peak weights are 40, 50, 60*, 65, 70, 80 lbs its a good bow I didn't get to shoot it just the pure and the answer but check them all out they are maybe the best bows I have shoot sense my bowtech


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dredster747 said:


> Actually, I didn't say that. The knightmare wasn't as dead because the string stop wasn't set up correctly. Also, the chill was nothing special. I would never take any mathews over an obsession or Elite.


yes you did, but was it not one of the best mathews bows?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya the Hunter is the shortest at 31.5" ata. then the Answer is 33.5", the Pulse 34", the Pure 36" and the Tour I think is 38".
all of them at 70# feel more like 60#. we had a Hunter there at the shop set at 72# and it felt easier to draw than my 65# triumph. and for some reason the new Elites that are 70# bows are maxing out at 75# to 80#, and theyre all timed & tuned right, but they just are & it doesnt even feel like it, it feels like a nice 70# bow lol! and this Hunter at 72# was backed out a couple turns!
by far the smoothest & easiest drawing bows on the market, and tons of room to creep & a backwall you cant push over lol!
and this is from a guy who's been a Mathews guy for many years and I'm likign the Elites better than my Mathews. I still love my Mathews but I am extremely impressed with Elite's, I will have a few in my arsenal.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> I'm wanting to say the Hunter is the shortest Axle to Axle they have out its 31 1/2" ATA Brace:7 3/4" and peak weights are 40, 50, 60*, 65, 70, 80 lbs its a good bow I didn't get to shoot it just the pure and the answer but check them all out they are maybe the best bows I have shoot sense my bowtech


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> ya the Hunter is the shortest at 31.5" ata. then the Answer is 33.5", the Pulse 34", the Pure 36" and the Tour I think is 38".
> all of them at 70# feel more like 60#. we had a Hunter there at the shop set at 72# and it felt easier to draw than my 65# triumph. and for some reason the new Elites that are 70# bows are maxing out at 75# to 80#, and theyre all timed & tuned right, but they just are & it doesnt even feel like it, it feels like a nice 70# bow lol! and this Hunter at 72# was backed out a couple turns!
> by far the smoothest & easiest drawing bows on the market, and tons of room to creep & a backwall you cant push over lol!
> and this is from a guy who's been a Mathews guy for many years and I'm likign the Elites better than my Mathews. I still love my Mathews but I am extremely impressed with Elite's, I will have a few in my arsenal.


Are the cables up to spec on the Elite's?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, everything on them is as it should be except theyre just stiffer limbs I guess


archerykid13 said:


> Are the cables up to spec on the Elite's?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

just go fire a bunch of them and pic what you like. Im pretty happy with my insanity


----------

